# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  افزودن متن به بک گراند گزارش

## siavash270

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان محترم
لطفا راهنمایی کنید در Quick Report چطوری میشه یک متن رو مثل حالت Watermark در پشت صفحات گزارش انداخت؟ من یک برنامه دارم که در گزارشات اون باید اسم شرکت رو در پشت اطلاعات مربوط به گزارش نمایش بدم ولی نام شرکت چون متغیر هست نمیتونم از Image استفاده کنم و باید به صورت QRLabel باشه. در حالت معمولی وقتی یک لیبل رو گزارش میندازم و Send to Back هم میکنم باز هم روی اطلاعات قرار میگیره. لطفا اگه کسی در این زمینه اطلاعاتی داره راهنمایی کنه.

----------


## Valadi

مشکل شما با تغییر رنگ حل نمی شه ؟

----------


## siavash270

> مشکل شما با تغییر رنگ حل نمی شه ؟


نه دوست عزیز متاسفانه با اینکار مشکل حل نشد. یعنی جداول و نوشته ها در پشت این لیبلی که به عنوان Watermark استفاده کردم قرار میگرند. لطفا سایر دوستان اگه میتونند راهنمایی کنند.

----------


## hedi

خوب از عکس استفاده کن البته باید از Image Special که در نسخه کامل Quick Report است استفاده کنی من ندارم اما فکر کنم دوستان باید داشته باشند چون من نمونه ی آن را در سایت Borland دیدم

----------

